# Slow release energy food HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Vickijay (19 March 2009)

Hi,
My TB is working very hard now and is a lazy bones! He eats pasture mix, balancer and some alfa a. Tried him on a few oats and hes being a silly head now!
I spoke to D&amp;H and they said he should eat staypower muesli. Has anyone fed that? Is there something simular or better? 
I need to give him more energy as im getting tired of kicking but would rather not get bucked off and have horse running round field like a idiot lol (ps that was on 1/4 scoop of oats per feed, 2 feeds a day!)
What do you recon??
Thanks x


----------



## Inchy (19 March 2009)

perhaps try a different cereal...one of mine is a nutter on oats but fine on barley.


----------



## _Acolyte_ (19 March 2009)

I'm currently feeding D&amp;H staypower cubes - seem to suit my TB at the moment, but then I have changed a lot about his diet so it may be the other factors!

I changed him from Alfa A Oil to Hi Fi Lite, from Baileys No 4 cubes to D&amp;H Staypower Cubes, and added NAF Magic to his diet.... oh and I changed his bit to a KK one....

Some or all of those changes have resulted in him being a LOT less tense and a lot better behaved  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I just have no idea which one(s) it is, but I am glad to have a good result  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  My TB could never ever be called lazy though


----------



## teddyt (19 March 2009)

Oats are lower in energy than barley and maize but it is released into the bloodstream quicker, hence more chance of fizziness. For energy without fizz you need to look for fibre and oil not cereal (starch) based feeds
Higher energy but slow release feeds include: Top spec cool condition cubes, unmollassed sugar beet, coolstance copra meal.


----------



## martlin (19 March 2009)

QR I find Spillers Response Slow release range better than D&amp;H Staypower.


----------



## Vickijay (19 March 2009)

Have you tried both? There is also Baileys no6 which seems to look pretty good.
too many to choose from!


----------



## martlin (19 March 2009)

Yep, I have tried both and now I am a Spillers devotee, but I suppose different things suit different horses... However, I have 7 of them and all have Spillers/chaff/oil in different quantities and they all are great on it, if I need some sparkle I add a bit of oats or barley.


----------



## indi4 (22 March 2009)

Spillers do a slow realse comp mix.  I find it works really well on sharpe horses as it gives them a bit more energy without making them silly.


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (22 March 2009)

Endurance mixes are good for that sparkle but not uncontrollable energy . Mine looked fab on a conditioning mix but no energy when ridden and was a little git on a proper competition mix but the nedurance seems to give the best of both worlds


----------



## henryhorn (22 March 2009)

We have good results with equijewel , it seems to give "oomph" without fizz..


----------

